# Broadband Installation Andalucia



## hopefulgeek (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Folks! 

Admittedly our Spanish isn't good enough at this time (working on it!). 

Does anyone have any experience or recommendations they can make with regards to getting broadband installed with a major company (e.g. Telefonica) in Andalucia bearing in mind our current (survival) level of Spanish?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Andalucía is roughly two thirds the size of England: give us a clue whereabouts in Andalucía you are 

Davexf


----------



## daveunt (Sep 7, 2017)

hopefulgeek said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Admittedly our Spanish isn't good enough at this time (working on it!).
> 
> ...


You can check coverage on most of the major provider websites, though you do have to input a bit more information, including contact details, than you do for providers in England. Some will allow you to sign up online (which you should be able to get through with a dictionary); others will require you to go into the shop. In the latter case, if you're near a major city, there would be more chance of some degree of English being spoken.

In terms of the installation itself, try and get someone you know who speaks Spanish to oversee it if possible (even the estate agent/landlord if you're renting). Some installers are very good and will take the necessary time to do it in line with what you want; some just want to get in and out as quickly as possible and will do a bodge job if not actively overseen. They will almost certainly not speak English.


----------



## hopefulgeek (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you. I've been doing some research via online comparison sites. Will ask one of my Spanish friends if they will oversea the installation. Thanks again.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

As others have said, you need to be more specific about what part of Andalucia you are moving to - because many companies only work in certain areas. 

Stay away from Telefonica, they are a monopoly in Spain, and have a history of terrible service. The last time I used them, there were no English operatives - although I´m not sure if there are today. 

If you were moving to the Costa Del Sol and Mijas, I would recommend Avatel, that offer 100mb + 200 digital tv channels for 29,99€ per month. Speak perfect English as well.

https://www.avatel.es/Home/Fibra


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

danboy20 said:


> As others have said, you need to be more specific about what part of Andalucia you are moving to - because many companies only work in certain areas.
> 
> Stay away from Telefonica, they are a monopoly in Spain, and have a history of terrible service. The last time I used them, there were no English operatives - although I´m not sure if there are today.
> 
> ...


Sorry hanboy we have been with Movistar/Telefonica for over 23years never ever had a problem and like you said I know people who whinge about the English operators.At the end of the day we live in their country not England and I am more than happy to get my 600mb off them and a few people have said Avatel is a crap service they can never get in touch with anybody at weekend if they have got a problem.You stick to your 100.To me now that would be like watching paint dry.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have 500 mb for 39,99€....but for 29,99€ + 200 Digital channels?

After living in Spain for 10+ years, I have never heard so many complaints against a company as Telefonica/Movistar.....just look on this page for the many complaints about the way they operate!!!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

danboy20 said:


> I have 500 mb for 39,99€....but for 29,99€ + 200 Digital channels?
> 
> After living in Spain for 10+ years, I have never heard so many complaints against a company as Telefonica/Movistar.....just look on this page for the many complaints about the way they operate!!!


Bloody hell that's dear.Movistar can't be that bad otherwise they wouldn't be still in business.LOL.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

tarot650 said:


> Bloody hell that's dear.Movistar can't be that bad otherwise they wouldn't be still in business.LOL.


Don´t talk nonsense.

Without this promotion, the nearest deal to 500mb with telefonica is 65,40 € per month for 600mb.

Tarifas Internet al mejor precio - Oferta ADSL 14,90â‚¬ - Movistar (Promoción válida hasta el 31/07/2018)

You don´t get any TV channels with that either.


----------



## gemscot1 (Jul 28, 2018)

I am moving to salobrena soon - near motril - wondered if anyone could share some recommendations re where to get my internet service please - thanks


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

danboy20 said:


> Don´t talk nonsense.
> 
> Without this promotion, the nearest deal to 500mb with telefonica is 65,40 € per month for 600mb.
> 
> ...


Thats nice we beg to differ.I will stick with Movistar and you stick with that 2bit Avatel.You only have to do a Google search to see how many people are unhappy with their service.Me thinks you have got shares in that company.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

You can beg to differ all you like, the numbers don´t lie.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Telefónica (AKA Movistar) are like BT - they used to be state-owned and had a monopoly. When they were privatised and started to have competition from other suppliers their customer service magically improved and their prices became more competitive. 

They are notorious for having a lot of small print on their special offers - e.g. prices shoot up at the end of the offer period and you find yourself locked into a two year contract. So check the details!

They used to have an English-speaking sales line - 1004 - who would arrange the installation for you without the need to speak Spanish. I don't know if this is still operative.


----------

